# Manual Downriggers



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

1 Scotty manual downrigger. box was opened only to realize mount will not work for my boat.
Includes everything listed in pick: mount, line release, rod holder, and counter.

$125 obo

Pick up near Columbus zoo


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

-t


----------

